# Japan in the fall



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Here are some pictures I took yesterday on our family trip to the mountains of Kikuchi Japan. Its about 2 hours from my house.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

What a beautiful area! You're lucky to live so close it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

I bet you get some great tank decor from there!
I would love to live so close to something like that.


----------



## takechanmanus (Mar 19, 2006)

I couldn't find where the mountains of Kikuchi is, but it’s really pretty. It must be a nice trip for you.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Beautiful photos!  
It sure looks different than this area does. Not that it isn't nice here, but I love to see all of the different areas and what they have to offer.


----------

